# some size help for inline spinner components



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

Im going to start building my own inline spinners and I am having trouble with the blade sizes. I will be getting french blades, but Im not sure what size blades to get. I am looking to build something similar to your standard 1/8" (or thereabouts) spinner. I will be experimenting with different styles and whatnot so does anyone know what size blades should I be looking to get(the sizes are 0 through 6)? A couple sizes that would work would be great so that I can play around with the style. I have plenty of spinners but no way to compare what I have to new blades in order to buy. Does anyone know the approximate sizes of blade blanks?

Any tips would be most appreciated.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.worthco.com/fish/pdf/french.pdf


First page shows the sizes. On the left they do size comparison's to other company's blades. 

I do business with this company buying blanks, they sell wholesale good company to do business with and buy in bulk. 

Stamina Tackle is good as well, sometimes stuff is on backorder with them but only the really popular stuff, you should have no problem.


----------

